# True Benefits of purchasing TubeLess Tyres - Real Life Story



## udayrana83 (May 12, 2009)

I am a car enthusiast and hence i love driving around my silver LANCER SFXI. I keep myself updated on the latest car tech gadgets. I had sometime back installed 4 tyres of GoodYear Eagle NCT 5 (tubeless). I paid Rs 2950/tyre for 185/65R14 Goodyear Eagle NCT 5 tyres.
Before that i used to get tubes installed in my tyres. I really never knew the advantages of having tubeless tyres. But the tyres had planned to show me what they were worth.

Last weekend i decided to go to Shimla, the hill station along with my friends and family in my car. I checked my car vitals like engine oil, coolant, power steering fluid, brake oil, wiper water levels, etc. on the day of leaving. The trip was an instant plan, so never got the chance to have a detailed check up. I went to the petrol pump nearby my house and got the Petrol Tank filled up full. Then i got my Tyre Pressure checked and found varying levels of tyre pressures in all of them. The normal tyre pressure for Lancer Tyres is 30 psi. I found out that in one of the tyres it was 16.

I was surprised but i thought maybe i would have not checked it since long so thats why. We were a total of 5 people onboard my car and had lots of luggage stuffed into my car boot.
The total distance between Shimla and Delhi is 370 kms Approx. We drove off to the journey with full enthusiasm.

Our first stop was the restaurant "HAVELI" near Karnal. It has been rated as the No.1 highway restaurant last year. As soon as we finished lunch there, we were ready to move ahead. I just checked my tyres and observed that one of the tyres was looking inflated. So i decided to drive down to a petrol pump and get some air filled. Got that done and continued my journey.
I thought maybe the Tyre has gone weak and needs a replacement once i get back to Delhi. But the real fact was that the Tubeless Tyre was punctured and losing air but it did not go flat.
I drove on the highway with full load and max speed with one flat tyre but no sign of the tyre giving up.


I reached Shimla with the same flat tyre unaware of the fact. Then we took a night stop at a hotel near the Mall Road in Shimla. The car was parked in the hotel parking lot for the whole night and next half of the other day. In the afternoon after all of us enjoyed watching the Mall Road in Shimla, we decided to head back to Delhi. I had to again fill up air in the tyre at a petrol pump.
Then with full speed (130 km/h) and full load of 5 people i drove back and reached Delhi at night.


The next day i went to the nearest petrol pump and got my Goodyear Tubeless tyre checked and found there was a big Nail inside the Tyre since i left for Shimla. I paid Rs. 40/- ($ 1 approx.) for the repair and thought if it wasnt for the tubeless technology in the Goood Year Tyres and their amazing strength, i would have been stranded at some weird location on the highway for sure.


*Thanks to my GoodYear TubeLess Tyres for a non stop smooth drive from Delhi - Shimla - Delhi (740 kms)*


----------



## freshseasons (May 13, 2009)

Truly i fail to gauge this post. Is this Spam ( Advt of Good Year)or real story, coz even i strongly suggest having Tubeless tyres in the vehicles.

   All my cars have them ....Except for the Maruti Gypsy which i am unable to do so....due to lack of time and moreso that the vehicle is driven mostly in city or off roading.


----------

